# Fluval Roma 125 + matching cabinets (older models) – Sturdiness/reliability.



## Dawes

I intend to buy the older model of the Fluval Roma 125 plus the matching cabinet to go along with it (The one with the push-pop open doors).
But I can not decide which I should buy, due to having slight paranoia with one of the products.

There is a "Fluval Roma 125 Aquarium And Cabinet Black, Titanium And Zebrano"
- Which of course is made out of metal, to which I am questioning the sturdiness of the cabinet, as metal has a greater tenancies to of course bend and distort faster - If the metal is thin, as I am somewhat expecting it to be (not sure why I'd think that)

And then there is a "Fluval Roma 125 Aquarium And Cabinet Oak And Wenge"
It's wooden, most likely a chipboard in oak-finish-overlay, being wood it would be much thicker and heavier, and in turn much more sturdier.

(Now here is my dilemma)
I have not seen either of these products first hand, I've only seen them in pictures 
(as it is the older model it is rather hard to find in shops)
- The Black metal one looks extremely attractive and would go very nice with the black sand substrate I intend to use, and also go nicely with my home décor.

But as with everything, especially with something such as this, I need to think about function before 'fashion' so to speak.

- So I was wondering, has anyone had any experience with either of these? - particularly the black metal one, I'd love to know the sturdiness of both.
P.S. - Will I need to use a foam underlay under the Fluval Roma 125 if I am using the matching cabinet?

If you could perhaps answer, and also add your own opinions and experiences, I would be truly appreciative!
- Thank you!


----------



## TomGarrod

I had the Roma125, the wooden cabinet it currently holding a 200 litre tank with abit of bodge so i can tell u the 125 will be safe as houses, keep in mind my 200 litre is only on the roma125 stand temporarily. I dnt know much about metal stands but they will have a tendancy to bend as all metal does.


----------

